# How do I deal with the pain?



## moon73 (Aug 5, 2012)

My husband and I have been married for 20 yrs. and he has been a drug addict the whole time (off and on, but mostly on) and I just can't take it anymore so I kicked him out and told him I am filing for a divorce. That was 4 days ago and I feel like I could die. I miss him so much it hurts and it has only been a few days. I seriously feel like a part of my soul is missing. I know I need to divorce him but all I think about is calling him and telling him to come home. How am I supposed to cope with this pain and stay strong? How long does this pain last? Any kind words of advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Dadwithtwolittlegirls (Jul 23, 2012)

As you read through the threads on here you will see each one of us that have been separated have had the exact same feelings.

Keep posting on here and don't be afraid to post your entire story. It really helps to know you have people around you that are experiencing the same emotions and situations.

Poor it out...


----------



## moon73 (Aug 5, 2012)

Thank you! It is nice to know that what I am going through is normal and it'll get better. It's also nice to have people in similar situations to talk to.


----------



## Dadwithtwolittlegirls (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm sitting at my computer feeling like crap just like you and probably countless others tonight...


----------



## moon73 (Aug 5, 2012)

Sorry your feeling bad also, it must be really hard with 2 children, I don't have any kids so that is at least one less thing I have to worry about. Hope things get better for us all.


----------



## Dadwithtwolittlegirls (Jul 23, 2012)

It will.. it's just the uncertainty of our futures that make day to day life difficult.


----------

